# Powakaddy users - battery charging question



## JohnnyDee (May 30, 2015)

Do you leave your battery on trickle charge between rounds, or do you charge it up then disconnect and expect it to still be fully charged when you next want to play.

Asking, as today I've acquired a Powakaddy and two 36 hole batteries and I'm wondering how to keep both batteries in good nick with only one charger.

Anyone?


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (May 30, 2015)

I rarely use mine so charge the battery after use then again before I use it which could be weeks later. Seems to work well, not had any issues.


----------



## backwoodsman (May 31, 2015)

Does it not depend on the type of battery? One treats lithium diiferently lead acid don't you?


----------



## Maninblack4612 (May 31, 2015)

As far as lithium is concerned, I checked with the manufacturers. They said to take it off charge when it's fully charged and that not doing this often would eventually damage the battery and/or charger. I went on holiday for 2 weeks and when I came back thought I'd better top up the battery. It was fully charged again in 5 minutes. Lead acid batteries, I think, can be left on trickle charge.


----------



## CliveW (May 31, 2015)

The instructions for my lithium battery Powakaddy state that the battery should be left on charge even when not in regular use. The same applied to the lead acid one on my previous trolley.

http://www.powakaddy.co.uk/wp-content/uploads/2015/02/2015-FW3-A3-OWNERS-MANUAL.pdf


----------



## Maninblack4612 (May 31, 2015)

CliveW said:



			The instructions for my lithium battery Powakaddy state that the battery should be left on charge even when not in regular use. The same applied to the lead acid one on my previous trolley.

http://www.powakaddy.co.uk/wp-content/uploads/2015/02/2015-FW3-A3-OWNERS-MANUAL.pdf

Click to expand...

That's the complete opposite of the advice Litepower gave me. The chargers are quite intelligent, I wonder if yours is more brainy than mine!


----------



## JohnnyDee (May 31, 2015)

The confusion we are having in the replies is what's confusing me too as I have heard both are right. The batteries I have are two Powakaddy 36 Hole Lead Acid which is the type of battery I had for my now knackered old trolley. 

Past 8 years I have left it on trickle charge as soon as I got home until next time I'm playing. But with two I'm just wondering if I charge one fully, disconnect it and then charge the other on trickle will I be still able to play (nearly always 18) holes with the one that's been off charge, say possibly for a few days? I would then put it back on charge when I came home and leave the one that's been trickling off until I next play and use that.

I could just buy another charger I suppose but...


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (May 31, 2015)

The one thing I was told about 36 hole batteries is that you should run them right down then fully recharge rather than just play 18 and charge it again. This is the reason I bought 2x 18 hole batteries instead of a 36.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (May 31, 2015)

drive4show said:



			The one thing I was told about 36 hole batteries is that you should run them right down then fully recharge rather than just play 18 and charge it again. This is the reason I bought 2x 18 hole batteries instead of a 36.
		
Click to expand...

Don't have to do that with lithium and not sure why you would need to do that with a lead acid 

Maybe on the odd occasion running it flat could help but not really


----------



## duncan mackie (May 31, 2015)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Don't have to do that with lithium and not sure why you would need to do that with a lead acid 

Maybe on the odd occasion running it flat could help but not really
		
Click to expand...

Indeed.

It's definitely better not to fully discharge any lead acid battery - regardless of the application and for a number of reasons. As they discharge the output voltage reduces significantly which isn't good for motors either.

The final state of charge achieved, and battery life overall, will depend more on the charger than whether it's left on trickle as well as how long it's left in any state of discharge (this is the one area both lead acid and lithium come together in that they don't appreciate being stored less than 100% charged).


----------



## williamalex1 (May 31, 2015)

duncan mackie said:



			Indeed.

It's definitely better not to fully discharge any lead acid battery - regardless of the application and for a number of reasons. As they discharge the output voltage reduces significantly which isn't good for motors either.

The final state of charge achieved, and battery life overall, will depend more on the charger than whether it's left on trickle as well as how long it's left in any state of discharge (this is the one area both lead acid and lithium come together in that they don't appreciate being stored less than 100% charged).
		
Click to expand...

LitePower state   " If for any reason your lithium battery is NOT going to be used for lengthy periods , e.g . 3 months over the winter, it is advised to store the battery half charged " blah blah bla. Also  " Please ensure that the charger is ALWAYS disconnected from the battery after charging ".


----------



## Old Skier (May 31, 2015)

drive4show said:



			The one thing I was told about 36 hole batteries is that you should run them right down then fully recharge rather than just play 18 and charge it again. This is the reason I bought 2x 18 hole batteries instead of a 36.
		
Click to expand...

Lead acid - leave on trickle charge. They will require a full discharge at times to keep them in tip top condition. Just remember, like car batteries they don't last for ever.


----------



## full_throttle (May 31, 2015)

JohnnyDee said:



			The confusion we are having in the replies is what's confusing me too as I have heard both are right. The batteries I have are two Powakaddy 36 Hole Lead Acid which is the type of battery I had for my now knackered old trolley. 

Past 8 years I have left it on trickle charge as soon as I got home until next time I'm playing. But with two I'm just wondering if I charge one fully, disconnect it and then charge the other on trickle will I be still able to play (nearly always 18) holes with the one that's been off charge, say possibly for a few days? I would then put it back on charge when I came home and leave the one that's been trickling off until I next play and use that.

I could just buy another charger I suppose but...
		
Click to expand...

I had 2 x 18 batteries when I owned a PK, and this it what worked for me,

fully charge battery A, take fully charged battery out when I play and put battery b on charge, this way always ensures a fully charged battery when I reach the course.

Only sold the PK on due to getting a Go Kart


----------



## Bobirdie (May 31, 2015)

Charge one fully and store it. Give it an overnight charge before you next use it.

I keep my 18hole battery on trickle charge at all times.
I have another battery which manages 17 holes. I have that fully charged and kept in the cupboard.


----------



## Tommo21 (May 31, 2015)

Okay guys.........I've tested thousands of batteries over the years, it's part of my job. A good lead acid battery, when fully charged, say overnight, will hold it's charge for days without loosing 0.5 of a volt. So, in the winter, I can charge my battery on Sunday night then use it the following Saturday without it loosing a thing. Besides that, most modern chargers only take the battery to full charge then stop. 

Trickle charge is more for car batteries. The plates are different and are designed for a very high discharge and withstand a constant trickle. Trolley batteries are designed for a steady discharge and a full re charge. I hope this makes sense. 

I suggest you all get a cheap multimeter...volt meter....to check your battery. If the battery is good, charges to say 12.8 volts, it should be no less than 12.5 after a few days. 

The main issue is when a battery starts to loose it oomph and run out of grunt before your round is over. A couple of good tips or long battery life. When starting off simply give the trolley a little help. It means the battery doesn't drain so fast as the start is where the motor will pull maximum current for the given load on the trolley. Always try and run your cart on the short grass. Running it through semi rough or the longer stuff draws a few more amps from the battery as the motor has to power through this.


----------



## JohnnyDee (Jun 1, 2015)

Tommo21 said:



			Okay guys.........I've tested thousands of batteries over the years, it's part of my job. A good lead acid battery, when fully charged, say overnight, will hold it's charge for days without loosing 0.5 of a volt. So, in the winter, I can charge my battery on Sunday night then use it the following Saturday without it loosing a thing. Besides that, most modern chargers only take the battery to full charge then stop. 

Trickle charge is more for car batteries. The plates are different and are designed for a very high discharge and withstand a constant trickle. Trolley batteries are designed for a steady discharge and a full re charge. I hope this makes sense. 

I suggest you all get a cheap multimeter...volt meter....to check your battery. If the battery is good, charges to say 12.8 volts, it should be no less than 12.5 after a few days. 

The main issue is when a battery starts to loose it oomph and run out of grunt before your round is over. A couple of good tips or long battery life. When starting off simply give the trolley a little help. It means the battery doesn't drain so fast as the start is where the motor will pull maximum current for the given load on the trolley. Always try and run your cart on the short grass. Running it through semi rough or the longer stuff draws a few more amps from the battery as the motor has to power through this.
		
Click to expand...


Cheers for the info. Very helpful indeed :thup:


----------



## macca64 (Jun 1, 2015)

Lead acid charge then disconnect, just starting doing this after the father in law does it and his has lasted over 8 yrs so far, and now I do it, mine is now lasting better


----------



## Nashy (Jun 1, 2015)

I would recommend buying one of the ALDI trickle chargers for cars and bikes. I use this on my spare golf battery and it keeps the battery in correct condition. They are only Â£15 and tbh it's as good as the expensive Â£100 one I have that its been modelled on.


----------



## Tommo21 (Jun 1, 2015)

macca64 said:



			Lead acid charge then disconnect, just starting doing this after the father in law does it and his has lasted over 8 yrs so far, and now I do it, mine is now lasting better
		
Click to expand...

Your father in law is a wise man.


----------

